# Gas insert Mendota vs Napoleon vs Lopi



## Kupermanp (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi,

First I'd like to say this is a great forum and I love the review database.  Unfortunately, the gas inserts seem a little underrepresented.  

Anyway, I have an existing wood burning fireplace approximately 36x28".  I'm looking to get a gas insert for both aesthetic and as supplemental heat.  I already have a gas line running to the fireplace that was used to start the wood fires.

I've been looking around and have gotten ballpark  quotes for mendota D series $6K , Lopi greensmart $4.5K and Napolean for $3K (probably a GD130 but I haven't got the email of the quote yet).  All prices are installed.  People on the forums seem to hold the Mendota in high regard.  Just wondering what peoples opinions are on the other brands and is it worth the added expense.  I'm primarily concerned with reliability.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Nov 2, 2014)

Talk about apples and oranges. The Napoleon is not in the same class as the Mendota or the Lopi.  However the Mendota D series is an older standing pilot model.  The Mendota Full View inserts are more comparable to the Lopi Greensmart. SIT proflame operating systems in both. The Mendota is more efficient with a bigger viewing area.


----------



## Kupermanp (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks.  That's super helpful.  I'm leaning toward the Lopi or Mendota because the dealer is more responsive/available.  In terms of reliability is one more reliable than the other?

P


----------



## John Gabel (Nov 12, 2014)

I have had a Mendota for a couple years now.  Not only does it put out plenty of heat the log set looks great.


----------

